# 2019 USCA Nationals - Pittsburgh PA



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If anyone is interested in seeing a great event, the nationals is in Pittsburgh this year. The venue is the same as last year, located on the Ohio River.

https://www.uscachampionships.org/


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have several club members going. Wish I could go watch.  Hopefully Waine will be there with IPO Nation Live.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

That would be fun to watch! I was checking out the photographer's page - Brian Aghajani - he has some awesome pictures on his site!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Brian has mad talent.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

If I still lived in Pennsylvania, I would try to make it. That would be exciting to see. Is anyone from the forum going to be there to compete or watch?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sebrench said:


> If I still lived in Pennsylvania, I would try to make it. That would be exciting to see. Is anyone from the forum going to be there to compete or watch?


I will be there to watch and help in the group. Unfortunately, I had to pull my dog from IGP competition this year.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm going to watch! I'm getting another puppy within the next few months and I want to get into the sport


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If it was closer it is a 7 hour+ ride.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm going!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jax08 said:


> I will be there to watch and help in the group. Unfortunately, I had to pull my dog from IGP competition this year.



Which dog? Not your female?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lhczth said:


> Which dog? Not your female?


No. My boy. Grass allergies. He starts agility in January. Pretty bummed we didn't get to do a national and show him off. He worked so hard over the winter.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I remember you telling me about him. Yes, that does suck!


----------



## gsdxoxo (Sep 21, 2019)

Can anyone go to this event to just watch? My new pup will be coming home next week and I would love to take him to the event to watch, if possible. Is there a fee for guests to enter and watch?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdxoxo said:


> Can anyone go to this event to just watch? My new pup will be coming home next week and I would love to take him to the event to watch, if possible. Is there a fee for guests to enter and watch?


Yes, you can come to watch. Dogs are allowed in the parking lot but NOT at the field.

Yes, there is an entry fee. It's pretty low usually like about $10 or $15.

I would not advise bringing an unvaccinated puppy to a large event. The dogs are vaccinated but you never know what germs are lurking around.


----------



## gsdxoxo (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you Jax08!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> No. My boy. Grass allergies. He starts agility in January. Pretty bummed we didn't get to do a national and show him off. He worked so hard over the winter.


Can you try allergy shots?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LuvShepherds said:


> Can you try allergy shots?


He gets allergy shots. It's not enough to keep him tracking on grass.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Competition starts Friday at 8am in the stadium.

$5/day, $12 for the weekend! Vendors will be there. Usually at least 3 equipment Vendors, training vest vendors, etc.


----------



## REDorsey (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, I did that last year and my dog was about 5 months old. I need some new dog toys.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

looks like rain gear needs to be packed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> looks like rain gear needs to be packed.


It's PA. Pack for all seasons. Dress in layers.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

I’ve never been to an event. With it being so close I’m planning on going. Is it a bring your own chair sit in a field atmosphere or a more formal bleacher type setting? Other than the obvious rain gear is there anything I should take along to make a better day?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

514parts said:


> I’ve never been to an event. With it being so close I’m planning on going. Is it a bring your own chair sit in a field atmosphere or a more formal bleacher type setting? Other than the obvious rain gear is there anything I should take along to make a better day?


It's at a stadium with bleachers. The venue is on the website.


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

It was cold out there today! I think Saturday is supposed to be a bit warmer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sabre's Mom said:


> It was cold out there today! I think Saturday is supposed to be a bit warmer.


Frigid 

I was there at 7:30 for helper tryouts. Once the wind stopped and the sun came out we were good.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Watching on IPO Nation Live.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great weekend with awesome teams. Helperwork was excellent. Kudos to the event hosts, there was never down time between the phases or teams entering the field. 
Brian, Jessica and Waine didn't disappoint either with their amazing talents. Congrats to all who participated! This weekend re-ignited my passion for schutzhund.


----------

